# 1911 question.



## arnisandyz (Oct 18, 2006)

Which manufactures make a Commander sized (4") slide with an Officer sized frame?  I think I remember holding a Colt CCO in this configuration and thought it would be a great gun for CCW.

Would it be possible for a smith to fit a slide from a Commander to a frame from an Officer?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 18, 2006)

I think kimber might.

I don't see why they wouldn't be able too.

Rememer the Colt Recon?  A standard frame with an officers slide.  Don't see why the reverse couldn't be done.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 18, 2006)

Did some research (internet is wonderful thing). Found out CCO stands for Concealed (or Carry) Commander/Officer although there could be other meanings.

Colt has a Gunsite model CCO
Dan Wesson had a Patriot CCO
Kimber has the Compact CDP and the Compact Stainless II
I believe Wilson and LesBaer both have a version

Heard reports of people taking the commander slide and putting it on the officer frame with some fitting. You end up with a nice CCO and a goofy looking long handle short barrel thing.

One of my friends has a government Kimber CDP. Not a bad gun, has a nice melt treatment and a light alloy frame, but it does have a few MIM parts.


----------

